# Suggest a medium tier gaming config



## theterminator (Feb 29, 2020)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*
Ans: Most of my time is spent in office, yet when I reach home, I want a system which can run complex excel files as well as play games such as GTA V, HITMAN 1 & 2 (the new series) at ultra settings and a system which can last for at-least 5 years. For this reason I am interesting in building a mid tier Gaming build. 

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Anything between 50-80k.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: I don't know. I have never done this. All I have used is the system you can see in my signature. I could run GTA V with that config but HITMAN didn't run in the setup which prompted me to upgrade my 2013 setup.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows (7 or 10)

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: I have a 3.5" 1TB WD and a recently purchased 2.5" 240 GB SSD of WD. I might purchase a 2TB WD HDD. 

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: I am not sure. I have a 19" Philips (1366*768) which does a decent job. Although its 7 years old & a new Full HD or 4K UHD monitor will seem nice, I'd need suggestions whether to upgrade this or not. 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I have everything running,  I am not sure what can be reused in the new build. A new cabinet is for sure. 

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: As soon as I get the config final.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I haven't built an entire desktop before, I have installed RAM, HDD, Fans, Graphics card. There are plenty of Youtube videos training how to build a pc which give me confidence.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: At present, Aligarh, UP. I prefer buying online. I get frequently transferred. 

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
*At present my build is 
Intel Pentium G2010, ASRock H61M mobo, 8GB 1600MHz RAM, Sapphire Radeon HD7770, 1TB WD HDD, Corsair CX430

I have shortlisted few specs:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
ASUS ROG Strix B450-E
AMD RX 590 8GB 
16GB Corsair 3200MHz

*


----------



## theterminator (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok so I have replaced processor with AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2020)

CPU - AMD R5 3600 - 15.5k

Mobo - Asrock B450 Pro4 - 7k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 6k

GPU - Zotac GTX 1660 Super - 19.5k

SSD - Kingston A400 240GB 2.5″ - 2.5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Corsair TX650M - 7.4k

Cabinet - Cooler Master/Antec/corsair mid tower ATX - 4k

Monitor - Acer VG240Y 24″ 1080p 144Hz IPS Freesync - 14.7k

Total - 79.6k

* ASUS TUF B450M Pro Gaming - 8k is another good option, both need the latest BIOS to run 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs though.

Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot (online stores) for PC parts at a good price.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 1, 2020)

I was looking over motherboards on amazon and there was one with onboard wifi 802.11ac and bluetooth. I thought that would be great & shortlisted Gigabyte B450 AORUS Pro Wifi costing 12.5k


----------



## theterminator (Mar 1, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> * ASUS TUF B450M Pro Gaming - 8k is another good option, both need the latest BIOS to run 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs though.
> 
> Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot (online stores) for PC parts at a good price.


I have checked these websites before, do they offer easy returns as well? 

Updating BIOS to run 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs will not require to install 2nd gen Ryzen right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I was looking over motherboards on amazon and there was one with onboard wifi 802.11ac and bluetooth. I thought that would be great & shortlisted Gigabyte B450 AORUS Pro Wifi costing 12.5k


Don't buy a much inferior mobo for 12.5k when you can get a much superior mobo(asrock b450 pro for 7k)+tplink usb ac wifi adapter(for 999) for 8k.
*i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png



theterminator said:


> Updating BIOS to run 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs will not require to install 2nd gen Ryzen right?


Of course it is required,how else a mobo will otherwise recognize a 3rd gen processor if bios is not compatible in the first place. However chances of this happening is less as nowadays any recently manufactured mobo(say last 3-4 months) comes with ryzen 3xxx compatible bios by default. I know 2-3 members here who got asrock b450 pro 4 with oct mfg date & got ryzen 3xxx compatible bios by default.


----------



## toofan (Mar 2, 2020)

They have a very good support at phone. Do call them for doubts.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 5, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> GPU - Zotac GTX 1660 Super - 19.5k.



There are two versions of GTX1660 Super , one is the AMP version. Which one to buy? 
I am also looking at newegg website. It seemsto have everything. How is the experience of buying from there?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2020)

theterminator said:


> There are two versions of GTX1660 Super , one is the AMP version. Which one to buy?
> I am also looking at newegg website. It seemsto have everything. How is the experience of buying from there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amp version is costlier & better but normal version is also alright. Newegg website is for US,it is useless for India because buying from there is no different than ordering internationally meaning ~40% customs duty.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2020)

theterminator said:


> There are two versions of GTX1660 Super , one is the AMP version. Which one to buy?
> I am also looking at newegg website. It seemsto have everything. How is the experience of buying from there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cheaper Zotac GTX 1660 Super with at least 2 fans. 

Newegg is US website.

Check mdcomputers, primeabgb, vedantcomputers, theitdepot, amazon (usually costlier).


----------



## theterminator (Mar 5, 2020)

I got my corsair spec01 delivered today. At first I ordered the spec05 but I found it didn’t had a dvd writer. 

What should I do with my PSU corsair cx430 , it looks brand new


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

The sites mdcomputers , primeabgb, theitdepot dont deliver to my pincode. I am left with fk, amazon. Is this the mobo which is recommended above

*www.amazon.in/ASRock-MicroATX-Moth...eywords=asrock+b450+pro&qid=1583657338&sr=8-1

Whether upgrading processor to ryzen 5 3600 and asrock b450 mobo and running with existing Radeon HD7770 would run HITMAN 1 &2, Red Dead Redemption, Call of Duty Modern Warfare at 1080p high (if not ultra) settings or purchasing a new graphics card GTX 1660 Super is a must? Also the existing Corsair CX430 is able to handle Ryzen 5 3600 , asrock mobo, Radeon HD7770?

Also need suggestions for a good keyboard for gaming and headphones.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2020)

theterminator said:


> The sites mdcomputers , primeabgb, theitdepot dont deliver to my pincode. I am left with fk, amazon. Is this the mobo which is recommended above
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASRock-MicroATX-Moth...eywords=asrock+b450+pro&qid=1583657338&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


That one is microATX version, this is the one suggested earlier(though both are fine since price difference is very small so no point getting smaller matx version) *www.amazon.in/ASRock-ATX-Motherboard-B450-PRO4/dp/B07FVYKJHR/

CX430 is not such a good psu,try to get CX550 or at least CX450 & 7770 is a very old & weak card now @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb may suggest some cheaper card than 1660 super for these games.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2020)

theterminator said:


> The sites mdcomputers , primeabgb, theitdepot dont deliver to my pincode. I am left with fk, amazon. Is this the mobo which is recommended above
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASRock-MicroATX-Moth...eywords=asrock+b450+pro&qid=1583657338&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


For something cheaper, go for Zotac GTX 1650 Super for 14k (register online to get 5 year warranty). Even that is more than powerful enough to run those games & other games for at least 3 years (provided you can play at 720p low at later years).

Even GTX 1050 listed in below graph is like 2x better than HD7770 or so. So you do need a new GPU.

CX430 will handle R5 3600 + GTX 1650S just fine. It was a good PSU of its time. But it is better to get a new one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2020)

Cheaper rig:

CPU - AMD Ryzen 5 1600 - 8.5k

Mobo - Asrock B450 Pro4 ATX - 7k*

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3000MHz - 4.7k

GPU - Asus RX580 4GB - 10.5k

SSD - Kingston A400 480GB 2.5″ - 3.8k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3k

PSU - Corsair CX550 - 4.5k

Cabinet - Cooler Master/Antec/corsair mid tower ATX - 3k

Monitor - LG 24MP59G 24" 1080p 75Hz Freesync - 9.5k

Total - 54.5k

*ASUS TUF B450M Pro Gaming at 8k is another great option, both need the latest BIOS to run 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs though.

** Zotac GTX 1650 Super - 14.5k

Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd for PC parts at a good price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd for PC parts at a good price.


He said these are not delivering to his pincode. @theterminator what is your pincode anyway,you seems to be in Delhi-NCR.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> He said these are not delivering to his pincode. @theterminator what is your pincode anyway,you seems to be in Delhi-NCR.



202001 (Aligarh)
Also I am purchasing using Bank of Baroda Credit card which offers EMI facility only on amazon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2020)

Strange,Aligarh is a big city. You can always get it delivered to some friend/family place in Delhi-NCR & then bring the products back(Delhi-Aligarh is ~3 hours I think).


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m ordering these 4 items from Amazon right now

1. Ryzen 5 3600 (16.5k)
2. Asrock b450 pro4 (8.2k)
3. corsair cx550 (5k)
4. TPLink Archer T2UH AC600 High Gain Wireless USB Adapter (1.4k)

Total- (31.33k) 

Will purchase GPU, RAM, HDD, Keyboard, Headphones next week when my Bajaj FinServ card will be unblocked due to non payment of an EMI on due date.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Strange,Aligarh is a big city. You can always get it delivered to some friend/family place in Delhi-NCR & then bring the products back(Delhi-Aligarh is ~3 hours I think).



Yeah I could’ve but these Coronavirus days have put some restrictions and also Aligarh- Delhi trip will take its toll in terms of time and money. 
And Aligarh is a big district not a big city and it sucks yukkk .
Its famous for Nala’s and Tala’s


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

It seems few products are deliverable to my pincode on mdcomputers so I’ll order them there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Will purchase GPU, RAM, HDD, Keyboard, Headphones next week when my Bajaj FinServ card will be unblocked due to non payment of an EMI on due date.


Don't do that,it affects your cibil score & may become a big headache in future.



theterminator said:


> Yeah I could’ve but these Coronavirus days have put some restrictions and also Aligarh- Delhi trip will take its toll in terms of time and money.
> And Aligarh is a big district not a big city and it sucks yukkk .
> Its famous for Nala’s and Tala’s


I see,I forgot about this coronavirus issue while considering this. My friend spent some time in Aligarh & yes I know about famous aligarh taalas.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't do that,it affects your cibil score & may become a big headache in future.


yeah i know, actually i have a savings account linked with bajaj, it used to be my salary account  in 2015 when i registered but it changed afterwards. So i have to fund that account every month to pay the emi’s. Their process for change of account is tiresome. In december an emi couldn’t be paid coz i forgot that i also have a recurring deposit linked to that savings account and it deducted that amount. Since then i have sent them dozens of mails. They have a preapproved personal loan offer for me but they cant unblock my card


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2020)

theterminator said:


> yeah i know, actually i have a savings account linked with bajaj, it used to be my salary account  in 2015 when i registered but it changed afterwards. So i have to fund that account every month to pay the emi’s. Their process for change of account is tiresome. In december an emi couldn’t be paid coz i forgot that i also have a recurring deposit linked to that savings account and it deducted that amount. Since then i have sent them dozens of mails. They have a preapproved personal loan offer for me but they cant unblock my card


Better change that acc,it is never a good idea to link a auto emi paying acc which is not your primary account which gets regular credit of funds.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 9, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Cheaper rig:
> 
> CPU - AMD Ryzen 5 1600 - 8.5k.



Is 2600 a better option than 1600?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Is 2600 a better option than 1600?


For gaming yes,for general usage & multi core performance not so much.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For gaming yes,for general usage & multi core performance not so much.


Also are you referring to the R5 1600AF version ? Is it available in India ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Also are you referring to the R5 1600AF version ? Is it available in India ?


Referring to Ryzen 1600 & no ryzen 1600af won't be coming to India anytime soon as per my guess.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 11, 2020)

For GPU you might want to explore the 2nd hand market, they sell at very low prices. a 1070 can be bought at 14,000, 1660 at 15k. Search for groups in Facebook.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Referring to Ryzen 100 & no ryzen 1600af won't be coming to India anytime soon as per my guess.


Oh ok. Would have been good if it came to India.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 14, 2020)

Is it worth the wait for Ryzen 4000 series or 3600 is good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Is it worth the wait for Ryzen 4000 series or 3600 is good?


If you keep waiting for newer gen processors then you will always be waiting. If 3600 is good enough for your usage then buy it now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 15, 2020)

Ryzen 4000 is still months away, Coronavirus might delay it. So better just buy R5 3600 now, it is a great CPU.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 15, 2020)

the price of sapphire pulse rx 5600 xt is not too much above 1660 super, will it be a good buy?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2020)

Check this review for games performance(I am not a gamer) but it(aka sapphire pulse rx5600xt specifically) looks good.
The AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT Review, Feat. Sapphire Pulse: A New Challenger For Mainstream Gaming


> But the coup de grâce for Sapphire, at least, is that this overclock is enough to make the Pulse competitive with reference-clocked GeForce RTX 2060 cards. Which not only helps to keep the overall RX 5600 XT family relevant, but it allows the Pulse to punch a bit above its weight. All of which makes for a very impressive showing for one of the first Radeon RX 5600 XT cards.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 16, 2020)

AMD Drop's Ryzen 3000 Pricing By Up to $50: Official Price Drop Until 31st March

The price cut is not reflecting on primeabgb,mdcomputers,amazon


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2020)

theterminator said:


> AMD Drop's Ryzen 3000 Pricing By Up to $50: Official Price Drop Until 31st March
> 
> The price cut is not reflecting on primeabgb,mdcomputers,amazon


US price cuts need not necessarily show up here in India immediately or even at all.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 20, 2020)

Ordered Ryzen 5 3600 for 16.3k & Asrock B450 Pro for 8.2k from Amazon. I had to choose amazon for its EMI facility for Bank of Baroda credit cards though not much of a difference b/w this and mdcomputers (₹600). My next research is on selecting GPU , 1660 super reviews are impressive but I want my rig to last at least 5 years so going a notch up to RTX 2060 territory. Read Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5600 XT is better. Should I go with that? 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200320/465ebcc71d078eeecd8da14cc968da37.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Read Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5600 XT is better. Should I go with that?


Not if this is available for just ~600 more:
Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB GDDR6 Graphic Card ZT-T20600D-10M - in India


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 20, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Ordered Ryzen 5 3600 for 16.3k & Asrock B450 Pro for 8.2k from Amazon. I had to choose amazon for its EMI facility for Bank of Baroda credit cards though not much of a difference b/w this and mdcomputers (₹600). My next research is on selecting GPU , 1660 super reviews are impressive but I want my rig to last at least 5 years so going a notch up to RTX 2060 territory. Read Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5600 XT is better. Should I go with that?
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200320/465ebcc71d078eeecd8da14cc968da37.jpg


I'm sorry to say this but  that diaper is not compatible with that Motherboard


----------



## theterminator (Mar 20, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> I'm sorry to say this but  that diaper is not compatible with that Motherboard



Man no diaper is compatible with any mb


----------



## theterminator (Mar 22, 2020)

Post your latest Purchase


----------



## theterminator (Mar 22, 2020)

Just found out my older config had 2*4 GB DDR3 RAMs. So I need to purchase RAM coz this rig doesn’t support it right? 
Is this one good?


Corsair 16 GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz C16 XMP 2.0 Desktop Memory - Black *www.amazon.in/dp/B07B4GNMS9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_zXWDEb66DEKDB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2020)

If amazon is not needed(I think these sites also give emi options,just check):
Buy Online Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (16GBx1) 3200MHz DDR4 Desktop Memory CMK16GX4M1E3200C16 - in India
Buy Online ADATA XPG Gammix D30 16GB (2X8GB) 3200 MHz DDR4 Memory AX4U320038G16-DB30 - in India
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (16GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHZ (AX4U320038G16-DR30) RAM


----------



## theterminator (Mar 22, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200322/732e4b5c5ae7439fb3e20b7774772818.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200322/0a77d258246e4b71dd50c67dba9cf00d.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200322/a3941538f818e7aa2e98c12513142d0d.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks good. Is that antec VSK-5000 & why have you removed its front panel,any heating issue?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks good. Is that antec VSK-5000 & why have you removed its front panel,any heating issue?



its corsair spec 01, haven’t removed front panel. its intact


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2020)

theterminator said:


> its corsair spec 01, haven’t removed front panel. its intact


Yeah I noticed,I mistook different pics of back panel as back panel & front panel.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

My RAM was just 1 day away from coming now its stopped at haryana. My system wont work. Im doomed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> My RAM was just 1 day away from coming now its stopped at haryana. My system wont work. Im doomed.


Bad luck,that is why I try to have a backup of any thing important(have a laptop in home so even if pc goes down I can manage). ddr4 ram was suggested in the first reply here which I guess you missed.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - AMD R5 3600 - 15.5k
> 
> Mobo - Asrock B450 Pro4 - 7k
> 
> ...



After purchasing R5 3600, Asrock B450 Pro, 16 GB RAM, Corsair Spec 01 & WD 2TB HDD......going ahead with acer VG240Y 24” IPS Panel, 1660 super, corsair tx 650M as suggested above.... any modifications/upgradations would be welcome


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> After purchasing R5 3600, Asrock B450 Pro, 16 GB RAM, Corsair Spec 01........ going ahead with acer VG240Y 24” IPS Panel, 1660 super, corsair tx 650M as suggested above.... any modifications/upgradations would be welcome


@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku is this acer monitor better than the latest lg 24" 24MP59G?

Don't forget to register card on zotac site within 28 days of purchase to get extra 3 years warranty.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku is this acer monitor better than the latest lg 24" 24MP59G?
> 
> Don't forget to register card on zotac site within 28 days of purchase to get extra 3 years warranty.


Is is 75Hz coz Acer one is 144 Hz.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Is is 75Hz coz Acer one is 144 Hz.


Acer has a 75Hz one for 10-12k. The one I suggested initially was a 144Hz IPS, surely better than the LG 75Hz one.


----------



## daemon1 (Jun 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> For something cheaper, go for Zotac GTX 1650 Super for 14k (register online to get 5 year warranty). Even that is more than powerful enough to run those games & other games for at least 3 years (provided you can play at 720p low at later years).
> 
> Even GTX 1050 listed in below graph is like 2x better than HD7770 or so. So you do need a new GPU.
> 
> ...


From which site you posted this screenshot?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2020)

daemon1 said:


> From which site you posted this screenshot?


Hardware Unboxed's video


----------

